# 14-day bvi charter with children (ages 3 & 6)



## emily_cunningham2003 (Jul 9, 2012)

Hello everyone!

My husband and I are getting ready for our first BVI charter out of Conch Charters in Road Town, Tortola. We will be there for 14 days, and will be sailing with our children (age 3 & 6). Do you have any suggestions or sample itineraries that we should consider? We are looking more for a leisurely, meandering pace for the children. I'd like to spend a few days at each of the top spots, so we have plenty of down time with the kiddos. 

I'm really looking forward to hearing your recommendations!!


----------



## rhr1956 (Dec 18, 2010)

When are you planning to go?


----------



## emily_cunningham2003 (Jul 9, 2012)

This week!!!


----------



## msmith10 (Feb 28, 2009)

If I were taking kids I'd spend a lot of time on Virgin Gorda because there are so many things to do there. You can lounge at the Bitter End, go to Spanish Town, sit on the beach, visit the Baths of course. The caves on Norman Island would be a must also.
Don't know if you've been there before, but lots of sunblock and keep the kids covered. The sun there is more intense than in the States, even Florida.
If they need a boat break, you can take them into Charlotte Amalie or Roadtown.


----------



## rhr1956 (Dec 18, 2010)

This is not exactly the ideal time to be going there....STORMS!


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

rhr1956 said:


> This is not exactly the ideal time to be going there....STORMS!


It's looking pretty good outside my windows.

This is my favorite time of year to sail here. The crowds are gone, most places are still open and the water is really warm. Did I mention the crowds are gone?

Yes there is the possibility of severe weather which is why charter boats are at their lowest rates and airline tickets are very reasonable.


----------



## rhr1956 (Dec 18, 2010)

Hi there FarCry...I too, spent time in the BVI's this time of year...and it was wonderful. We spent a week from July 3rd to 10th and only saw one overnight storm. However, I would not take small kids this time of year. But hey...they'll probably end of having a perfectly great vacation which is what it's all about. Good luck to all.


----------



## Hudsonian (Apr 3, 2008)

Get them snorkel gear that fits and polypropelene long underwear that they can wear in the water to protect them from the sun and coral burns. Although we tramped around some it was primarily a water vacation. They loved the land hermit crabs on the Virgin Gorda.

Plan on a mid-day siesta to avoid the most intense sun and heat. Get up early and do something; take a three or four hour break; do something for a couple of hours and then call it quits. After all, they're little guys.


----------



## i_amcdn (Jul 4, 2012)

If you are there for Aug 2 make sure that you do a full moon party at Trellis.

If you are not there then next time make sure your dates include the full moon party. Kids will love it.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Thought this might fit well in the children's forum. I will leave a re-direct too.

Brian


----------



## Bermudahigh (Nov 17, 2007)

You'll have a blast. Kids are the best ambassadors. We started taking our kids when they were 6 and 8. They both ended up living down there!
Starters: Conch is located right next to the Pub. A waterfront restaurant serving breakkie, lunch, dinner. Local fare and cheesburgers plus.
Leaving Roadtown you can go left or right. With 14 days, i'd put Anegada (with Conch's permission) on your list. This will be the at least a 2-3 day stop. Depending if you want to anchor or use moorings, be with people or get away from the crowd, will determine your stops. From Road town, i'd stop at Trellis Bay first, grab a mooring, have lunch at the loose mongoose, stroll the beach, dine at the last resort. call for reservations by 4pm, this applies to most restaurants, especially this time of year. From Trellis, I'd head to Virgin Gorda, stopping at the Dogs for a snorkel, or just a pause, to get folks off the boat, in the water. I would pull into Leverick bay, enjoy their pool, do laundry, provision up and ck out North Sound, Vixen Point, Saba, Bitter End. Take a taxi to the Baths, make a day of that. From there, Anegada. Its about 15NM heading 003. Double ck that, as i usually leave from Jost Van Dyke.
THere's a whole website dedicated to Anegada, its approach and what to do there.
Grilled lobster for dinner is offered at most of the restaurants. Take a taxi to loblolly or flash of beauty. this time of year, not sure there will be food at Flash. Take time to explore this island, and do some research. Here's a start: Navigating to Anegada
From Anegada, I'd stop at Marina Cay, across from Trellis bay. Beach fun, food, some shopping. Then, I'd go down the north side of Tortola, stopping in Cane Garden, if the weather permits, on to Jost Van Dyke, Diamond Cay to start. Hike for 10-20 minutes to the bubbler, natures jacuzzi. Work your way to White Bay. Great beach, lots of folks at the Soggy Dollar Bar. I'd leave for West End, Tortola, grab a mooring, and if you could not get into Cane Garden Bay due to weather, rent a car from Jerry's car rental, they'll pick you up, and spend time seeing the beaches, make reservations at banankeet, for best sunset dining and then Pam's delight, for great local food.
From West End, i'd head to Norman Island. Snorkel the caves then head to the beach at Pirates, stopping for lunch on the Willie T. For my last stop, i'd make my way to Cooper Island, directly across from Road town, allowing for an ez run back to Conch.
There's a bunch more/less depending on you.
Shout if i can help


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Bermudahigh said:


> You'll have a blast. Kids are the best ambassadors. We started taking our kids when they were 6 and 8. They both ended up living down there!
> Starters: Conch is located right next to the Pub. A waterfront restaurant serving breakkie, lunch, dinner. Local fare and cheesburgers plus.
> Leaving Roadtown you can go left or right. With 14 days, i'd put Anegada (with Conch's permission) on your list. This will be the at least a 2-3 day stop. Depending if you want to anchor or use moorings, be with people or get away from the crowd, will determine your stops. From Road town, i'd stop at Trellis Bay first, grab a mooring, have lunch at the loose mongoose, stroll the beach, dine at the last resort. call for reservations by 4pm, this applies to most restaurants, especially this time of year. From Trellis, I'd head to Virgin Gorda, stopping at the Dogs for a snorkel, or just a pause, to get folks off the boat, in the water. I would pull into Leverick bay, enjoy their pool, do laundry, provision up and ck out North Sound, Vixen Point, Saba, Bitter End. Take a taxi to the Baths, make a day of that. From there, Anegada. Its about 15NM heading 003. Double ck that, as i usually leave from Jost Van Dyke.
> THere's a whole website dedicated to Anegada, its approach and what to do there.
> ...


Awesome post!!!

Brian


----------



## vtsailguy (Aug 4, 2010)

Not sure if this is too late and you have been already, but we recently chartered in the BVI for a week with our three boys, 9, 7 and 5.

What we found was that it was important to limit the sailing. Get up, leave about 9 and be moored at the next stop by lunch time. This was pretty easy with how close the islands are together. Once moored, we'd swim, explore, snorkel etc all afternoon.

Second tip for sanity was something to play movies. A sad slave to the screen I know, but when we were tending the sails, we had to have something to occupy the kids. We opted for a 9" DVD player ($110 from Best Buy).

Third, get them involved in route planning. We researched all about the islands and I pretty much let them decide the route. All the islands are so close together that it didn't really matter where we ended up.

Last, pirates. The area is dripping with history about pirates. Treasure Island is based their, Captain Blackbeard and Dead Mans Cay (yo ho ho and a bottle of rum!) are all here. The weeks leading up we read loads of books and watch the odd Captain Jack Sparrow movie or three


----------

